# Roseanne episode with SFF writing in it?



## J-WO (Nov 29, 2010)

I've got a vague memory of a particular episode of _Roseanne_ (A series I never watched much at the time though this episode caught my attention), in which Darleen starts writing SF stories, possibly with a workshop or something, and Roseanne disapproves (the irony being that Roseanne desires to be a  writer, too)--so much so its as if Darleen has joined the scientologists or something!

Eventually, this actual science fiction author person (either an actress or possibly, just possibly, a cameo appearance from some well known writer) visits and chills Roseanne out.  At the end of the show, Darleen has stuck one of her own stories to the fridge door and her mum goes to read it.

Does anyone have the slightest memory of this episode?  I'd be fascinated to see it now-  a portrait of a bluecollar familiy's reaction to SF literature.

It may have backfired in its aims, though- it certainly added to my sense that SF was a weird thing to do and certainly something one should not mention in public!


----------



## digs (Nov 29, 2010)

No, but I did catch the end of an episode the other day where she was a soldier and for some reason blew up a train, and some 80s action hero (can't remember his name) was her mentor. I had _no idea _what was going on.

...was that helpful?


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 29, 2010)

I have vague memories of this, but I can't quite remember where or when it happened in the series. I do recall that your description seems to sum it up. But as to where it was in the run I can't remember!

Season 2 seems to be the season where Darlene and Roseanne's writing is at the fore, but as to which particular episode?

I do recall another episode with SF themes when Arnie (Tom Arnold) leaves the series - kidnapped by aliens


----------



## J-WO (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I had a squint at the relevant Wikipedia page and series two seems about right.  It'd be fascintating to see again as its one of the few times general society's views of SF writing have been analysed on a mainstream show.

And Digs, think that ones from season nine, where Roseanne starts a terrorist splinter group in response to getting taken off the air.


----------



## X'Nedra (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I can't remember the name of the episode.  

Roseanne actually gets angry because Darlene is hanging out at a bookshop and it turns out her new "friend" is the middle aged lady who owns it.  Darlene has been showing her writing to the bookshop owner, and not Roseanne and that is was causes the fight. 
That is also why Darlene sticks a story to the fridge at the end of the episode.


----------



## J-WO (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, X'Nedra. I was beginning to think the whole episode a product of my imagination or something. I didn't recall Roseanne getting subconciously angry because she wasn't shown the stories first. Makes a lot of sense.

Now I want to see it even more.


----------

